# Any update on Native mode support??



## RalphArch (Jul 28, 2006)

Since previous thread has been closed reposting to see if anything has changed.

This receiver is still a PITA as it will not allow me to view NTSC material (480i) properly unless the reciever is set to 480i.

I don't want a postage stamp on my screen, and I don't want to zoom HD modes due to overscan when that is done plus the physical remote button pushing - I paid good money for a fine 4:3 set which is programmed for a 4x density increase for NTSC material. - and it looks great.


I have reverted to watching HD in 480i because of this receiver's lack of passthrough, since I have to go into the setup and change the HDTV output from 480i to 1080i to watch HD channels with higher resolution. 

Previous post:

My Dish Receiver is a PITA handling a mix of 4:3 NTSC and 16:9 ATSC/1080i/720p signals due to having to choose either 1080i or 720p (or 480i or 480p) for the output signal from the receiver.

This is because my 4:3 display auto changes to a 16:9 when it senses a 1080i or 720p signal.

If the receiver would just pass native all would be fine - but as it is I have to cycle the remote through the various inputs to get S-video for NTSC material or use imperfect zoom modes that cut off a lot of the screen. (Or leave the set in 480p which defeats the purpose of subscribing to HD or watch NTSC material in a postage stamp which defeats the purpose of buying a 4:3 HDTV).

Any outlook on DISH providing native passthrough? The Motorola box I had with COMCAST did this as did my DirecTV receiver when I had it for a day.

(No - the two 4:3 modes do not work for me. The one that squishes 1080i material comes close if I use vertical expand on my tv to resize; however that is not sticky through a tv power down and would require me hitting vertical expand every time I turn the TV on.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have not heard anything on Native Pass Through in several months. Sorry.


----------

